# Genickschutz sinnvoll?



## Tom Holy (13. März 2011)

Moin

Ich bin am überlegen, mir vllt ein Genickschutz zuzulegen. Nur ich bin mir ziemlich unsicher, die einen sagen ja, die anderen nein. Ich hab auch gehört, dass mann sich dann so eine MX safety jacket zu legen sollte, womit ich kein Problem hätte.

Ich sehe auch immer mehr die damit rumfahren... ich weis halt nicht, mein Genick ist mr schon ziemlich wichtig 

Sagt doch mal eure Meihnung. Und wenn ich mir so ein Teil holen solle, was für einen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## norman68 (13. März 2011)

Kommt drauf an was man fährt. Beim CC oder Tourenfahren finde ich es doch etwas übertrieben. Beim DH oder richtigen FR kann es schon Sinn machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Holy (14. März 2011)

ja, ich fahr DH

Ich hab gehört, dass viele die mit so ein ding hingeflogen sind und Energie so verteilt wurde, dass innere verletzungen aufgetreten sind.


----------



## Datenwurm (14. März 2011)

Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass aus meiner Sicht ein Genickschutz sinnvoll ist. Ich habe ein EVS, weil die Leatt so (zu) teuer sind.

Einschränkungen in der Beweglichkeit auf dem Bike gibt es bei mir überhaupt keine.
2 mal habe ich schon gemerkt, wie der Hinterkopf (bzw. "Hinterhelm") doch recht spürbar hinten angeschlagen hat. 1 mal war weil in Tabarz ein Anlieger schlampig gebaut war->Vorderrad unter dem Anlieger durchgerutscht--->kräftiger Ablug mit Kopf voraus. Da ist man froh, wenn man nur etwas Verspannungen im Halsbereich hat, statt ne Stauchung oder Fraktur an der Wirbelsäule.


----------



## Micha_x87x (14. März 2011)

Ich hab mir auch schon die Frage gestellt, ob ich mir einen zulegen soll, und werde es wohl später auch tun.

Zum Punkt "innere Verletzungen", was ist den besser die, oder ein gebrochenes Genick, was zu Lähmungen oder zum Tode führen kann.

Ich würde es davon abhängig machen, wie extrem du fährst, wieviel du riskierst ...


Ich z.B. hab mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen, weil ich einen Full-Face Helm auf hatte (Unterkante des Helms gegen das Schlüsselbein). Es stellt sich aber die Frage, wenn ich keinen Helm gehabt hätte, was wäre denn. Oder häte ich einen Dirt-Helm, was wäre dann. Aber wenn ich dann mal mit einem Dirt-Helm mit dem Gesicht voran stürze, das will ich mir nicht ausmahlen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## -Wally- (15. März 2011)

Moin moin,

also die Frage nach der Sinnhaltigkeit eines solchen Teils sollte sich jeder selbst beantworten, sich dann aber mal ausführlich informieren, dann fällt die Entscheidung auch meist noch einfacher. 

Fakt ist eben, dass die Halswirbelsäule ein verdammt empfindlicher Bereich ist. Ich rede hier nichtmal von Unfällen, die zu Lähmungen bzw. Querschnittslähmungen und Rollstuhl führen.
Ich kenne auch Fälle, wo ein kleiner Sturz auf der DH Strecke zum Schleudertrauma führte, noch dazu gibts eine Vielzahl von Spätfolgen, die auch schon eine leichte Überstreckung der Halswirbelsäule nach ich ziehen kann...da gibts Effekte die sich manchmal nach vielen Jahren, erst im Alter zeigen...
Da wird heute noch fleissig geforscht.

Ich finde also: Es lohnt sich!

gruß


----------



## Gudyo (16. März 2011)

Tom Holy schrieb:


> ja, ich fahr DH
> 
> Ich hab gehört, dass viele die mit so ein ding hingeflogen sind und Energie so verteilt wurde, dass innere verletzungen aufgetreten sind.



Klug********n ein: Wen man sich durch das verteilen der kinetischen Energie eines Aufpralls durch einen Nackenschutz innere Verletzungen zuzieht, frag dich mal was mit deiner fingerdicken Halswirbelsäule passiert wäre!?Innere Verletzungen kann man überleben , Genickbruch meist eher nicht! Klug********n aus!
Freeride und DH definitiv, wer 2000  in ein Bike steckt sollte auch die 400 haben für einen vernünftigen Schutz. In den meisten Parks kann man die Dinger sogar leihen.


----------



## PlanB (16. März 2011)

Also mein Sportarzt hat mir letzte Woche erst wieder von einem völlig zertrümmerten Schlüsselbein inkl. Nervenverletzung berichtet, verursacht durch einen Nackenschutz. Klar, lieber ein kaputtes Schlüsselbein als ne Halswirbelfraktur, keine Frage! Aber nach allem was man so hört und liest hab ich mittlerweile den Eindruck, dass son Ding das Risiko erhöht, sich auch bei normalerweise glimpflich ablaufenden Stürzen zu verletzen. Davon abgesehen wird mir das Ganze eh viel zu sehr als Allheilmittel gehyped, auch das kann gefährlich sein. Denn ob das Ding im Ernstfall tatsächlich seine Schutzwirkung entfalten kann, ist überhaupt nicht gesagt...


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. März 2011)

PlanB schrieb:


> Also mein Sportarzt hat mir letzte Woche erst wieder von einem völlig zertrümmerten Schlüsselbein inkl. Nervenverletzung berichtet, verursacht durch einen Nackenschutz.


Könntest du herausfinden, um welches Modell es sich dabei gehandelt hat? Leatt hat am Schlüsselbein Aussparungen, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass da nicht trotzdem etwas kaputt gehen kann. 

Zur Nackenstütze, ohne ins Detail zu gehen: Ich behaupte, das Teil hat mir mindestens 2 mal verdammt gut geholfen. Natürlich weiß niemand, was ohne passiert wäre; ich will daran aber nichtmal denken(müssen). Bei beiden Stürzen bin ich hart mit dem Kopf eingeschlagen und bei beiden Stürzen hat die Nackenstütze (Leatt GPX Sport) nachweislich bzw. sichtbar Energie aufgenommen. Beim 1. Sturz bin ich aus ca. 2m fast senkrecht auf den Kopf gefallen, wieder aufgestanden und habe den restlichen Tag noch auf einer DH-Strecke verbracht. Beim 2. war v.a. das Rad zerstört... 

Den Hersteller muss man selbst abwägen, aber generell halte ich die Teile für absolut sinnvoll.


----------



## -Wally- (17. März 2011)

Hi,

also ich habe bislang nur Erfahrung mit dem Leatt Brace, die anderen Teile hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, kenne nur das ADV und eben mein eigenes Club und an dem kann man eigentlich sehr gut sehen, wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist, dass sich das Leatt wie eine Brücke über den gesamten Schlüsselbeinbereich wölbt und da eigentlich keine Kraft drauf geben kann...

Ich selbst bin letzten Sommer auch ziemlich stumpf, seitlich eingeschlagen..war das erste mal für mich, dass ich vom Notarzt im Wald geborgen werden musste, Schulter war kaputt, bzw. Schlüsselbrein zerbröselt und naja...mit der Hüfte hab ich heute noch Probleme. 

Als ich im Krankenhaus zusammen geflickt wurde hab ich dem Unfallchirurgen erzählt was passiert ist und wie ich ausgerüstet war, weil ich auch damals Schiss hatte, dass das Leatt vielleicht von oben drauf gedrückt hat, also aufs Schlüsselbein, dass konnte der Arzt aber ausschließen, und mein Kopf wurde immerhin so heftig zur Seite/aufs Leatt geworfen, dass der Helm es nicht überstanden hat.
Von daher bin ich vom Nutzen des Systems schon ziemlich überzeugt.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## xpippenx (18. März 2011)

wie oben schon erwähnt. wenn du cc oder mal ne tour fährst dann brauchst du es wohl eher nicht. aber da es ja um dh geht wär es ziemlich fahrlässig drauf zu verzichten. 
ich selber fahre dh und hab seit einem jahr den gpx club von leatt. hätte mich zwar auch mit dem adventure zufrieden gegeben, aber den kann man so gut wie garnich einstellen. wenn erstmal alles richtig eingestellt is, dann merkst du ihn auch kaum. 

wenn du die möglichkeit hast dir einen zuzulegen, dann mach es. is allemal billiger als'n rollstuhl. 

also aus meiner sicht aus is er definitiv sinnvoll.


p.s.: das mit den inneren verletzungen kann ich auch nich so ganz glauben. selbst wenn es so wäre, möcht ich nich wissen wie es ohne nb ausgegangen wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

